# Green poo?



## CeriLM (Oct 20, 2011)

Just been cleaning the cages and while out of the cage one of mousies had a green poo? It is still in a pellet and fairly solid. Any ideas what this could be?

Thanks


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

as long as it has the typical shape and is not runny, I wouldn't worry too much.
the colour of the feces can change with diet (have you ever eaten beetroot? ^^ ), this mouse probably has eaten more green stuff than the others.


----------



## CeriLM (Oct 20, 2011)

Ohh thanks, I'll keep an eye on it make sure doesn't worsen


----------

